# Who Doesn't Like A Nice Lobster Dinner? I Know I Do...............



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Morning all

A long story but whilst searching for bracelets I have ended up buying not one but two Speedsonic Lobsters

Anyway, this arrived yesterday so I thought I would show it off, it's nipped over to Swiss Tec (STS) for a quick spit and polish and the date wheels sorting, needless to say as usual I am thrilled with their work and thrilled with the new addition, although It think Mrs Dick may have a few things to say when she finds out I now have not one, or two but three Lobsters! oh dear,

For those of you in the know you will know these are very special pieces, the first Electronic Chronometer Chronograph and an absolutely stunning piece of watch making and design

Enjoy


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Such a great watch!

Brilliant timeless design, kind of retro but futuristic at the same time and that integrated bracelet is a work of art 

If you need somewhere to stash one before the missus finds out just let me know...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You tease Tom! :lol:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovelyí ½í¸„


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ha ha, thanks chaps, this one is been put aside for a special new home after Christmas, so that will just leave 2


----------

